

Keep found things found, search Delicious 2.0 on Google with WebMynd (YC Winter 08) - amirnathoo
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17939_109-10019880-2.html?hhTest=1

======
jordyhoyt
The link to the download didn't work for me, but i was able to get it working
through firefox's addons site. Installed, and i'm really really liking it.
Maybe i can stop e-mailing myself links now?

